# audacious problems



## yuga (Jul 27, 2012)

Greetings!

I have few problems with audacious. When I switch from GTK to Winamp Classic Interface, I get the following error and audacious freezes:


```
(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29f04590'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29ca6180'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caf300'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caf2c0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493dc8'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cadb80'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb26e0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cad840'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cada80'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493cc8'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493e48'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493d48'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493c48'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cadb00'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cad9c0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cad8c0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494e90'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494ed0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494f10'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494f50'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494f90'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a495018'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a495058'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a495098'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a4950d8'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a495118'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb2760'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb2720'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cad940'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493ec8'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caf280'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caf240'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caf200'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb2660'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29ca61c0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29ca6140'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caeb20'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb26a0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29ca6240'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29f04998'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29ca5de0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb2620'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493e08'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493d88'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493d08'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493c88'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a493c08'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cadb40'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cadac0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb25e0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cad880'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cad980'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cada40'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cad900'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cad800'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb25a0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caf100'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cada00'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caf1c0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29caf180'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb27a0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29f048e8'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb2560'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb2520'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494d90'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494d10'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb24a0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x29cb2420'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494e50'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494e10'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494dd0'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gsignal.c:2275: signal `draw' is invalid for instance `0x2a494d50'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type `GtkWidget'

(audacious:6576): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_add_interface_static: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_INSTANTIATABLE (instance_type)' failed
```

Also, when I build, rebuild or upgrade ports, audacious switches to the next song in playlist and I get the following error:


```
read failed: No such file or directory.
```

I store my music on NTFS partition (so I can share it with Windows XP) and mount it with fuse-ntfs in /etc/fstab (maybe the fusefs-ntfs is making this problem?).

I'm using FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE.

Any ideas?


----------



## fulano (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm having exactly the same problem here! Any thoughts?


----------



## fulano (Aug 1, 2012)

*Solved!*

How to solve this issue:

At the audacious Makefile, change 'USE_GNOME=' from gtk20 to gtk30. Keep libglade2

Like this:
USE_GNOME=	*gtk30* libglade2


Now delete --disable-gtk3 in the line CONFIGURE_ARGS=. Keep --disable-chardet

Before:
CONFIGURE_ARGS=		*--disable-gtk3* --disable-chardet

After:
CONFIGURE_ARGS=	--disable-chardet

Of course, make sure that GTK 3 is installed.

Now use portmaster to compile and you are done! 

:e


----------



## yuga (Aug 1, 2012)

That solved my problem, thanks!


----------

